# Quick question about rough amount a family would receive on benefits



## RMCF (28 Feb 2010)

Approx how much income would a family have on benefits if both mother/father were unemployed and they had 6 children, all under 16?


----------



## helllohello (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Quick question about rough amount a family would earn on benefits*

have a look at www.welfare.ie and you should get all the information you need.


----------



## SPUDZ (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Quick question about rough amount a family would earn on benefits*

The title of you post may rile some people. You do not EARN money on benefits.


----------



## RMCF (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Quick question about rough amount a family would earn on benefits*



SPUDZ said:


> The title of you post may rile some people. You do not EARN money on benefits.



Amended. Apologies if anyone was offended.

Anyone any idea? I wouldn't even know where to start on that website looking for information.


----------



## enoxy (1 Mar 2010)

If you don't have the time to check the website you should go to welfare office and speak to them about what your potential 'earnings' might be on jobseekers benefit/allowance.


----------



## giles (2 Mar 2010)

Personal Rate 196
Increase for a qualified adult 130.10
Increase for a qualified child 29.80

Husband + wife + child(x6) = 504.90 per week.

Source - The Citizens Information website.


----------



## mosstown (2 Mar 2010)

+ another 1100 a month from child benefit so in all about 750 a week.


----------



## sam h (2 Mar 2010)

Plus rent allowance, medical card, back to school allowance etc


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Mar 2010)

mosstown said:


> + another 1100 a month from child benefit so in all about 750 a week, not bad for sitting on your backside and knocking out the odd baby !


 
A newly unemployed worker of 20 years standing who has paid tax and PRSI all that time and now finds themselves in the JSB queue, might be riled by that comment.


----------



## gipimann (2 Mar 2010)

Child Benefit is paid to everyone whether they're on SW or not, so that isn't an "extra".

Back to School Clothing and Footwear Scheme is also available to persons who qualify for FIS and satisfy the BSCF means test, so it's not exclusively for persons on SW either.


----------



## doubledeb (2 Mar 2010)

I have a feeling that the op doesn't want to be on JB and is maybe left with no option?!... like half the rest of the country


----------



## RMCF (2 Mar 2010)

doubledeb said:


> I have a feeling that the op doesn't want to be on JB and is maybe left with no option?!... like half the rest of the country



I work. It was a general query I had re: some other matter.Thanks all.


----------



## doubledeb (3 Mar 2010)

I was on your side, just trying to let people know that those on Jb probably don't want to be there, they're not there for the "benefits"!


----------

